

Wondrous oddities: R's function-call semantics - nickb
http://blog.moertel.com/articles/2006/01/20/wondrous-oddities-rs-function-call-semantics

======
iamwil
Huh, never seen that before. And as usual, when I (or anyone else) sees a new
language construct, you wonder--when would I use that?

The blog post is right though. I imagine if you needed default values that
were more dynamic, you can move that code into the method with R's function-
call semantics. Therefore, you'd need to do less preparation of dynamic
default values outside of the method, thus making libraries and APIs easier to
use.

